# Nixon Regulus (Leave your preconcieved notions at the door)



## Lando Ballrissian

OK before we start this thread, I wanted to give a very quick preface. First off, I have been into watches since around 10 years old when my dad used to have work done to modify his Patek and Rolex and wouldn't shut up about it. This was the early 80's before the net, so he'd talk about it to anyone who'd listen, including a 10 year old boy who just wanted to play baseball and make fart noises with his armpits. I am also a vet. I served 12 years in the USAF Security Forces, once called Security Police, and previously known as the Air Police or Provost Marshall. I served from 1995 to 2007. In that time I performed varied tasks such as standing armed at the foot of Air Force 1 in my best dress uniform, to law enforcement patrol and first responder duties to combat schools in the US and S. Korea. I've deployed multiple times for real world and training purposes. In 2003, as a part of OIF I performed convoy route protection and QRF duties between Kuwait and Iraq. I am NOT a Special Forces soldier, yet, due to my job and pure luck, I have been fortunate to get some of the best training in firearms, tactics, field operations etc and so forth. So while I'm not some dude HALO jumping into an enemy compound at zero dark thirty, I have a lot of experience in the field and I am confident I can review related gear. I've broken some of the coolest stuff you can get. lol

OK with that over, let me get to the meat here. I KNOW NIXON IS A FASHION BRAND. (sorry for the yelling), I'm not here to sell anyone a watch, and I don't work for Nixon or anyone affiliated with them. I just found this watch by accident as I was going down the very familiar spiral we all head down at 11pm, while watching nonsense on YouTube before bed. That is literally it.... I never would consider a Nixon before finding this watch. I was almost embarrassed to admit I was going to actively check this watch out. My current small stable of watches consists of a few Citizen Promaster offerings including the Tough, an Orient dress watch, and my Seiko Tuna-lite. Not very impressive I know, but I've owned a few decent mid range watches from TAG and a higher end Victorinox. My dad was the luxury watch guy, although he just wears a Concord Mariner now and has since stopped with the high end stuff.

OK, so I see this product video with some ex SEAL badass selling you on a "team designed" blah blah blah blah blah, OK STFU already right? But I was actually curious..... I recently wanted to get a digital since my 2 year old wants to destroy everything he touches and I just needed something durable, easy to use and slightly "tacticool" (in the military we used to call it Gucciflage, and I'm surprised that isn't used more than Tacticool). I ordered a few G-Shocks to try out (Mudman, Rangeman with negative display, GA2000, which is the new carbon core thing) and a Protrek PRW3100Y-1b (which is arriving Thursday this week). Other than the Protrek which isn't hear yet, I can say, without a doubt, none of the Gs did it for me. Nothing wrong with them, but for what I want, and with my prior experience, I didn't think any of them were good enough. 

Back in my "runnin' and gunnin'" days I wore a G-Shock DW6600, which I bought at the base exchange for cheap and it was a great watch. I have no problems with Casio, just some of their designs, while really neat, are completely overdone and unnecessary. That was my main issue recently and what has led me to the Nixon Regulus.

OK so to the Regulus. I watched the video, slept on the thought of "could I be caught dead wearing one?", especially around my friend who wears Omega and Seiko daily... I decided to let my experience and wishes for a specific watch do the purchasing rather than stereotypes and biases. I now live with my wife and child on Vancouver Island, BC (yep I'm a Canuck now), and the common outdoor activites here are surfing, camping, off-roading and extreme sports to name a few. So I called around to the local outdoor places and luckily found a well known local surf shop that had one left in stock. I rushed out to go check it out. The clerk said she couldn't keep them in stock. That was the first positive (as long as she wasn't lying). If local surfers are buying them, then they are at least durable and fashionable enough to attract that crowd. It doesn't mean they are better than a similar brand or look, but it's at least a seal of approval from people who live in the ocean (you can surf year round here). 

I asked about warranty issues, since they are an AD. She said, in the time they have stocked them there hasn't been one return for service or replacement due to a build quality issue or someone destroying it and needing to buy a new one. OK someone could have hated it or broke it and not gone back, but either way, it's a good sign.

So I tried it on and I was pretty happy with the look. I have large hands and skinny, boney wrists, so finding a heavy duty digital, or any watch over 42mm that I can wear confidently, is not so easy. My Tuna-light is big but due to the non-existent lugs, it wears small. So this Regulus kinda fits like that watch, even though it's square. I think having the free swinging strap also helps. My main issue with most, but not all Gs is the case to strap design, which just makes the watch wear larger than it needs to.

From watching the product videos (there are 2) I pretty much knew how to operate everything on the watch. With Casio, I've used Gs long enough to know how to pick one up and use it, but I do remember the first few times having to read the manual or watch some videos. The Regulus is literally a pick up and use watch with very little learning. OK so that's another positive.

Features, well.... It's not for everyone. If your idea of a EDC/Field/Apocalypse watch has ABC functions, solar charging, atomic timekeeping and every time zone in the world, then you're NOT GOING TO LIKE THIS WATCH. Let that sink in before you hastily reply to this review in anger. I know this watch may not appeal to you. I don't care, it's fine. This thread is more of an informational from an average dude who's been fortunate enough to have a background to properly review military-type gear. You might know more than me, and that's fine too. If you're a member of DEVGRU and think this review is BS, then fine. If you're a couch commander who likes to count watch features and use that as a measure of real life experience, then that's fine too. This review is for open minded folks, who are looking for an alternative to other brands. 

OK, Stop watches.... 2 of them, that can be started, stopped and reset, independently, using 1 button each.... And the stop watches show activity on the other screens..... That is killer! When I was in the military we would use timing devices for all sorts of things. Call and repeat for ranging, how long an event has taken place, time on target, etc and so forth. Now I use it for how long my burgers have been cooking on the grill and other nonsense. Do I need 2 of them? Eh, I dunno, but they are easier to use than other digital brands (other than the Rangeman dedicated button).

The countdown timer.... Again, nothing special here. It's only good for an hour, but hey, it's much more realistic for day to day use for me. Laundry, cooking, how long my boy has been at the park etc.

Alarms, you get 3. Again, nothing special, and definitely less than 5. And unlike my last G I can't set the alarms for specific days and months. But last time I checked, a random alarm I set 3 weeks ago, isn't doing me any favours. Be realistic here guys. That thing beeps and you're like.... Uh what the [email protected] was that for? 

OK OK OK, I basically told you that this watch isn't anything special. So you can feel free to laugh at how dumb it is and cry that you read up to this point and won't ever get that time back.....


OK the good and the better. 

This watch is built more solid "feeling" than any G-Shock or similar watch I've ever worn. It's not overly large, but somewhere between the 5600 and the King. It fits well on my tiny, girl wrists without making me look like a 44 year old dude pretending to be hip. 

The display..... OH the display. It's a negative display (they do have 1 positive display model). This watch is the easiest-to-read digital I have used in recent memory, and that's compared to positive displays. The contrast is very high and the digits are almost HD looking. You can read this watch, without the backlight, even in darkened rooms. Basically unless it's pitch black, you'll be able to read this negative display. Otherwise you have the backlight. Also, I wear glasses now for reading and computer use. I can easily read this watch, even in low light, without my glasses or having to activate the light. Again, if there is a little light in the room, you'll see it just fine. For pitch black you have the back light.

The backlight, you can set it to 1, 2 or 3 seconds and to a "off", low, medium or high intensity. It's a blueish kinda light under the screen, kinda like you see on the Gs. I find the lowest level is about the same level as a G Shock. The medium and high are too bright for me, and would otherwise drain the battery more than I need. As far as the time the light stays on, it's 1, 2 or 3 seconds. Also changing these settings is simple and fast. No deep diving to find the settings.

Silent mode... Wanna tell the watch to STFU because you're about to sneak up on Bin Laden? Or more realistically sneak around your sleeping kid to get some work done while they nap. Simple to turn on and off right on the front of the watch.

The strap, is very comfortable and is free swinging so I think it will appeal a lot of people, rather than the Casio style on a lot of Gs which can be hit or miss. I have found some Gs very comfortable and others to bruise my wrist bones. So YRMV, but this watch has proven easy to wear. Also there are water evacuation ridges on the bottom side to help air flow after being submerged, so you don't get that wet wrist skin sh1t happening. Otherwise it's a love it or hate it thing, but I find it very serviceable, so a long term report will have to follow to talk about durability etc. 

The case itself.... Like I said, it's a square, you already know what's up if you know this kinda style. It's familiar if you are into 5600s. what I will say is it feels substantial even though it's light weigh. It just has a quality feel. The buttons (pushers) feel quality and their action has really good spring and you know when you're pushing them. Also, using them with gloved hands will be simple. It's just got a 4-screw stainless case back to access the movement/battery. Nothing special going on here....

OK so the other things I want to quickly (yeah right) touch on as my initial thoughts and the selling points and why I think this MAY appeal to you.

In the 12 years I served I trained a lot. I've been to desert warfare school (ExPERT/Silver Flag Alpha as well as the course at Ft Lewis), Korean peninsula defence school (Commando Warrior and FOAL Eagle for you guys who know)and have knowledge of land navigation, basic survival, and all sorts of things have have ZERO application in my life at the moment. But what I can say is, we had specific tools for specific jobs. If you had a tool that did all jobs and that tool broke, then you're a$$ out and struggling to maintain mission goals. I never used an ABC watch to get from port of Kuwait to Baghdad. In fact those ABC watches that people covet aren't properly calibrated or certified for actual mission use anyway, so pointless in real military needs. The manual even states these devices aren't to be used for mission critical jobs. All of the gear we used was much higher end and much more accurate than the little sensors on these watches. That doesn't mean a compass, barometer or altimeter (or depth sensor for you divers) isn't useful for civilians. Be realistic though, about what you actually think your ABC watch is capable of. But when it comes to the design SPECIFICALLY of the Regulus, why bother putting them in there if they are useless in the field? OK so get rid of that nonsense. Solar charging.... OK so this is a ding against the Regulus, so we'll see how the 5 year battery holds up.... Will I still even be wearing this in 5 years?.... 3 years?.... Next year? Maybe. So that one is up to opinion, but if I still have this, then a visit to my watch guy, a battery and a pressure test for $30 and a few minutes of my time, IS NOT A BIG DEAL. Atomic timekeeping.... Again, I have an atomic watch (citizen pilot) and the Pathfinder that is on the way which I'll likely return (maybe, if the wife yells), but it's not a deal breaker. I don't see the Rolex crowd complaining their Subs don't have atomic time.... OK so get over that.

100m water resistance.... The comments online are hilarious. "No SEAL would wear a watch that's 100m resistant".... OK first off, I was issued a Marathon field watch when I deployed in 2003. It was 50m water resistant and made of poly with an acrylic crystal. It felt like a toy, but it worked perfectly for my whole deployment. No I'm not a diver, but by some of the comments I read, many of you aren't either. And you do not know that combat diving and saturation diving are not the same thing. You do NOT need 200m water resistance for most combat type water operations. The 100m of the Regulus is perfectly serviceable. If you need more, you're relying on other gear anyway, not a watch. But these guys are on rebreathers and navigating waterways at shallower depths. They may use the timing functions but that's about it. Otherwise this watch is fine for most all but deep sea divers. I would not wear this to weld under an oil rig at the floor of the ocean. But I wouldn't use any wrist watch in that scenario anyway. Not unless it was issued to me. Also I haven't welded anything since High School shop class so I'll leave that alone. I do however take it swimming. The YMCA even has a rapid river kinda thing there for fun, as well as a heated therapy pool, hot tub and olympic size pool. I have gone through all these pools one after the other. Varying depths and temperatures as well as the rapid pool with water guns that shoot at you (it's really fun). This watch performs perfectly.

OK conclusion... Yeah I got there finally. You still with me? Ready to flame this review with whatever? OK...

This watch has exactly what the product video says. Some ex SEAL used his name and connections with the "Teams" to develop a G-Shock competitor for Nixon with his old buddies. He knew he couldn't compete with the crazy features that many G-Shock watches have. So what did he do? He gave us something we didn't know we wanted. A simple as hell, tough as boulders, extremely easy to read minimalist digital field watch. They gave it a bit of a "tacticool" look and fancy colours to appeal to the Paul Blarts of the world, and BAM Regulus was created. From my knowledge and experience and wishes in a watch, it's a home run. No it's not as fancy as a Rangeman or a Mudmaster, it's also FAR less annoying to look at, much easier to read and upon initial conclusions will be every bit as durable.

Can you stomach wearing a Nixon around your friends? It's like this watch is that cool girl you wanted to ask out but were afraid you'd be judged over since she wasn't the most popular. Eventually you grew up (I hope) and found real substance in a good woman. This watch might be that good woman. No she can't tell you the elevation of your office chair, and won't alarm you to sudden drops in barometric pressure of the mens room while you pass that burrito... But you can take her anywhere and she'll do what she does, and do it well... Back to that issued Marathon.... It was a 3 hand with date window and 50m water resistance.... It was given to me by the supply chain before going into harm's way. This watch does FAR more than that and is probably much more durable... Think about that before you comment about how you can't live without A, B or C. lol

Final question to ponder. Does this watch over-hype and under-deliver? Or does a Casio, Garmin or Suunto over-hype and deliver false confidence? Think about the feature set and how useful they actually are. At the end of the day they all tell you what time it is. At least the marketing behind the Regulus is to give you a barebones tough digital field watch without the gadget factor.


----------



## adnj

Interesting display.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Good write-up, great story and perspective. Thanks for your service and dedication. The watch is easy on the eyes and definitely under the radar, I've actually looked at the brand but for their smartwatch, which I never purchased because I grew out of that phase beforehand. I just might revisit the brand because of this watch. Again thank you. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor

That's an awful lot of words for only two photos.

Here's my Nixon Base.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

Thank you for the review....an interesting read for sure!!


----------



## Lando Ballrissian

caktaylor said:


> That's an awful lot of words for only two photos.
> 
> Here's my Nixon Base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes is about the journey, not the destination. Plus there are much better photos online than I'm capable of taking haha cheers!


----------



## Worker

May I ask what is the hour capacity on the STW?


EDIT: Found the answer in another thread...24 hours


----------



## Chascomm

:-s What preconceived notions?

Looks like a cool watch that does what it says on the box without being fussily over-styled.


----------



## Black5

Wow.

I think that is the longest single post I have EVER seen.
And I'm pretty verbose myself...

All good stuff but you got me at :


Lando Ballrissian said:


> Also, I wear glasses now for reading and computer use. I can easily read this watch, even in low light, without my glasses or having to activate the light. Again, if there is a little light in the room, you'll see it just fine. For pitch black you have the back light.


At nearly $250 USD, ( ) it's a pricey little bugger, but I don't mind the design at all.

The colour choices seem a bit bland, (and military inspired) - It would be good to have some blues, or reds in there, but I could probably live with the grey one.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Slm643

Black5 said:


> Wow.
> 
> I think that is the longest single post I have EVER seen.
> And I'm pretty verbose myself...
> 
> All good stuff but you got me at :
> 
> At nearly $250 USD, ( ) it's a pricey little bugger, but I don't mind the design at all.
> 
> The colour choices seem a bit bland, (and military inspired) - It would be good to have some blues, or reds in there, but I could probably live with the grey one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Their 150.00.. Usd.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Lando Ballrissian said:


> OK before we start this thread... At least the marketing behind the Regulus is to give you a barebones tough digital field watch without the gadget factor.


Nice review, long read. Thanks for taking the time to post.

I'm left with one question, what does the seemingly random small number next to the date represent? This number:










I've looked at many pics, even read the manual; but can't for the life of me figure out what that little number is.

Can you help me out and ID it?

TIA


----------



## Slm643

gaijin said:


> Nice review, long read. Thanks for taking the time to post.
> 
> I'm left with one question, what does the seemingly random small number next to the date represent? This number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked at many pics, even read the manual; but can't for the life of me figure out what that little number is.
> 
> Can you help me out and ID it?
> 
> TIA


6 is month 10 is the day.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

I owned one, but it just was not for me.


----------



## gaijin

Slm643 said:


> 6 is month 10 is the day.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


That makes sense... most of the time.

But what are these watches showing us?

18th day of the 13th month?









17th day of the 13th month?









I'm obviously missing something...

Thoughts?


----------



## Slm643

gaijin said:


> That makes sense... most of the time.
> 
> But what are these watches showing us?
> 
> 18th day of the 13th month?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17th day of the 13th month?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obviously missing something...
> 
> Thoughts?


Thinking I need to go back to Nixon website... I think it's showing 1st and 2nd finish timer still running?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lando Ballrissian

Chascomm said:


> What preconceived notions?
> 
> Looks like a cool watch that does what it says on the box without being fussily over-styled.


You may come across the initial thread when the watch was announced where all the G-Shock fans posted pages of negative views of this watch. Basically all trash talk without most of them having touched the watch. There were a few people who owned them that had good things to say, but it was otherwise a flame-fest with the standard net arguing lol.

That and Nixon being a fashion brand more than a respected brand with horological pedigree. People basically made it sound like Nixon were not capable of making a serious tool watch. I dunno, just thought to put my $.02 in.


----------



## Black5

Slm643 said:


> Their 150.00.. Usd.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Ok. Whatever you say.
I got this price from the Nixon official web site where it states RRP is $249.99.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## GaryK30

I'm in the U.S. When I look up the Regulus on Nixon's site, it says the retail price is $150.


----------



## Black5

GaryK30 said:


> I'm in the U.S. When I look up the Regulus on Nixon's site, it says the retail price is $150.


Maybe the mobile website adjusts automatically to region and is quoting AUD for me?

@ $250 AUD, it's a lot more reasonable.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## gaijin

US$150 on U.S. Nixon site:










HTH


----------



## Lando Ballrissian

Quick update. I had accidentally found the “hard reset” function which is not something you should ever have to do. I think it’s for their use during service. It, for some reason would allow this only 1 time lol. I was holding down a pusher thinking it was to set a function and the screen went blank. It came back on when I hit any button. 

So of course I sent a quick email to Nixon CS to ask. They replied super fast to let me know it was a 1 time rest the module allows if there is some kind of service that needs to be done to the module in lieu of replacement. 

Either way, the rep told me that if there are any issues they will fix or replace the watch no questions asked. She said a few people have had that happen and it’s nothing to worry about. I suggested they put it in the manual so others don’t accidentally find it. It’s like a “sleep” mode. 

Anyway after my back and forth with them, which was super pleasant they sent me a followup email making sure my experience with their CS was a good one. They also also included a photo and bio of the CS rep that helped me out and asked me if I wanted to gift them for a good job. I could choose a cup of coffee, plant a tree or a photo hanging up for good work. They must have some employee of the month thing. 

Anyway the CS experience alone was worth the price of this watch. 

That and they offer a factory refresh service on their watches if you bang them up. 

I dunno, fashion brand or not, Nixon is doing something right.


----------



## SgtPepper

Not bad, but nothing for me.

Operating instructions see here: https://www.nixon.com/on/demandware...t/dw8a3285b5/manuals/NIXON_REGULUS_MANUAL.pdf


----------



## tinknocker

I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## randb

Great read thanks. Can the date be set the other way round with the large digit the day and small digit the month? Kinda makes more sense.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lando Ballrissian

randb said:


> Great read thanks. Can the date be set the other way round with the large digit the day and small digit the month? Kinda makes more sense.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No it can't, and yes it would from a aesthetic standpoint, but the format is actually proper, it just looks odd because of the number sizes. I dunno, kinda quirky which to me is OK. I like a little bit of quirky as long as it's not a failure in operation.


----------



## Chascomm

Lando Ballrissian said:


> No it can't, and yes it would from a aesthetic standpoint, but the format is actually proper, it just looks odd because of the number sizes. I dunno, kinda quirky which to me is OK. I like a little bit of quirky as long as it's not a failure in operation.


I think you missed randb's point. From the non-American point-of-view this is not a purely "aesthetic" issue because the format is not "actually proper". It is the wrong way around. Given that your country and mine have different conventions on date display, it makes logical sense to prioritise the date over the month by making it visually more prominent. That way we all understand it.


----------



## Lando Ballrissian

Chascomm said:


> I think you missed randb's point. From the non-American point-of-view this is not a purely "aesthetic" issue because the format is not "actually proper". It is the wrong way around. Given that your country and mine have different conventions on date display, it makes logical sense to prioritise the date over the month by making it visually more prominent. That way we all understand it.


I am a dual US/Canadian citizen. Lived in the US 33 years before immigrating to Canada. I have seen 3 acceptable formats for date depending on where I was. When I was in the US military there was a specific format, but having extensively traveled the world, and now as a civilian I can say with certainty the format on the screen is an accepted one. It doesn't mean everyone will like it. But it does mean it's just their interpretation.

You see that it's widely accepted in many places included in Australia 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_format_by_country

Now, debating the size of the numbers is up to the end user.

There is a version of this watch called Regulus MK-1 which cannot be purchased unless you work for a govt agency (military or police). You can apply to Nixon to purchase one, and I have seen the request form. Unless you're active duty or a police officer with verifiable credentials you cannot buy it. I am considering writing to them to ask if vets are considered. The day/month is reversed in that version. It only comes in black and there are a few exterior differences. Either way, not to start a debate, but there is nothing wrong with the date on the current civilian Regulus, and they still sell like hot cakes. I'm rather enjoying mine. It feels very robust and has handled all I've thrown at it as a civilian. That's roughhousing with my son, swimming in lakes and at the YMCA and general nonsense. It looks brand new still.


----------



## 13gsc13

I like it and just ordered the black one today


----------



## Chascomm

Suit yourself, but I can tell you with absolute certainty that here in Australia, month(digit) preceding day is acceptable _only_ when preceded by year (as stated in that wikipedia link). In the absence of any visible year indication, I can guarantee that any Australian will read the big number on your watch as the day and the small number as the date. Ask as many Australians as you like.

I was not saying that your system is "wrong", only that we each have a valid system and they differ from each other.


----------



## yankeexpress

Thanks for the review and thanks for your service. 

I now know I will stick to Casio and avoid Nixon as before.


----------



## Black5

Chascomm said:


> Suit yourself, but I can tell you with absolute certainty that here in Australia, month(digit) preceding day is acceptable _only_ when preceded by year (as stated in that wikipedia link). In the absence of any visible year indication, I can guarantee that any Australian will read the big number on your watch as the day and the small number as the date. Ask as many Australians as you like.
> 
> I was not saying that your system is "wrong", only that we each have a valid system and they differ from each other.


Seconded.

One of my pet annoyances are watches, (and German cars), that ONLY allow our preferred Date format - DD/MM/YY in conjunction with 24H time and revert to MM/DD/YY in conjunction with 12H time.

I grudgingly run some of my watches on 24H time because of this as I can more easily adapt to a different time format than I can to a different date format.

Australia is unfortunately a small market and very few manufacturers can justify tailoring anything for our little idiosyncrasies.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Lando Ballrissian

13gsc13 said:


> I like it and just ordered the black one today


Let us know what you think. It really grows on you. I was wearing other watches including my G Shock for a bit yesterday and today. I put the Regulus back on and it felt right. It has this supercharged square watch feel without being annoying. Little idiosyncrasies aside, it's fantastic. It Kinda has this robust feel to it that I haven't found on other watches. Big enough to feel like a tank, and vanilla enough not to scream fashion watch.


----------



## Chascomm

This is the kind of description that really helps give a sense of a watch under review....


Lando Ballrissian said:


> Big enough to feel like a tank, and vanilla enough not to scream fashion watch.


From the pictures I get the sense that it sits a bit closer to the wrist than the average G-Shock. Less likely to catch on the furniture or undergrowth. What do you think?


----------



## Tsarli

Currently USD $112 on Amazon. Tempting.


----------



## Lando Ballrissian

Chascomm said:


> This is the kind of description that really helps give a sense of a watch under review....
> 
> 
> Lando Ballrissian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big enough to feel like a tank, and vanilla enough not to scream fashion watch.
> 
> 
> 
> From the pictures I get the sense that it sits a bit closer to the wrist than the average G-Shock. Less likely to catch on the furniture or undergrowth. What do you think?
Click to expand...

I have a really skinny 6" wrist. I dunno how I was cursed with it but my hands and forearms are normal. Lol. Anyway this is what it looks like on my tiny girly wrists.


----------



## Lord Monocle

Good review.

If my Casio Royale ever dies (or let's be honest when the battery dies and I don't replace it) I might pick one up for my next gym watch.


----------



## journeyforce

Ain't nothing wrong with that Nixon. 

Comfy to wear and can take knocks. Plus the display is very nice

I have the non armored version with the bigger display that I bought for $39.99 at TJ Maxx back in Jan 2019. It is great go to watch


----------



## randb

Can anyone tell me how the regulus negative display compares to the brilliant Casio GD350 negative display? Is it on par?









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 13gsc13

I just got mine 
Like the looks, size and quality of the watch 
But inside the negative display is hard to see - outside it's good
But take this with a grain of salt - my eyes are 61 years old and I have problems with most negative displays
I'm going to try and return it to Nixon - didn't wear it so they may take it back 
But overall it's a nice watch and worth the money


----------



## randb

Mine arrived yesterday evening. Like it. Think I'll get the black one too.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Kinda like it.....but I do have a swatch arriving on Thursday, so what do I know!


----------



## Lemon328i

It is a fantastic watch, just wish it was solar charging.


----------



## Maddog1970

My digital odyssey continues.....found a Canadian Seller in Calgary, Multicam version, shipped and taxes $160 CAN ($118 US ish)....should be here next week....


----------



## randb

randb said:


> Mine arrived yesterday evening. Like it. Think I'll get the black one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Here it is with the positive module.i like it better.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

randb said:


> Here it is with the positive module.i like it better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Is the positive module available only with the "surplus" version?....'cos that looks almost green in every picture I have seen


----------



## randb

Maddog1970 said:


> Is the positive module available only with the "surplus" version?....'cos that looks almost green in every picture I have seen


Yes positive module only available in the surplus at this time. Depending on the light angle the dial will be anywhere from bright green, dull green or a tan colour. The tan colour matches the tan case perfectly.The first photo below is pretty accurate showing the tan colour. I'm very happy with the module swap.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Hi


randb said:


> Yes positive module only available in the surplus at this time. Depending on the light angle the dial will be anywhere from bright green, dull green or a tan colour. The tan colour matches the tan case perfectly.The first photo below is pretty accurate showing the tan colour. I'm very happy with the module swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Perfect!

You get an A++ for enabling!......

I have taken the plunge with ABC/digital/ecodrive of late, getting a little disillusioned with the constant "same" that seems to pervade the auto world, and after landing a few rounds, I felt the need for some squares.

The obvious choice would have been a G-SHOCK, but both the regulas and Timex grid shock caught my eye and one of each is winging my way....

We'll see which I prefer, and I may add another of the one I prefer!

1st world problems!

.....anyways, thanks again!


----------



## randb

No problem, anytime. Enjoy your inbounds.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Casualwatchguy

Hey, love the long review. And as others have said, thank you for your service. On the brand Nixon, I've never met a person who owns one to ever have anything bad to say about them. They are built for extreme sports, skateboarders, and surfers. They are damn near indestructible and not bad to look at. I've had the Canon for about 10-12 years now and it has held up amazingly. Fashion brand or not, Nixon's are bad a**. (Not sure on the swearing rules here..)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Canada Post delivers!

Well, sometimes....anyways, mine arrived and am impressed...it's as advertised, easy to use, functions well, comfy to wear.....never owned a Nixon before, and this seems to be good "bang for the buck", will see how it holds up over time!


----------



## GaryK30

Maddog1970 said:


> Canada Post delivers!
> 
> Well, sometimes....anyways, mine arrived and am impressed...it's as advertised, easy to use, functions well, comfy to wear.....never owned a Nixon before, and this seems to be good "bang for the buck", will see how it holds up over time!
> 
> View attachment 14371857


Nice. I like the camo strap and case.


----------



## randb

New stainless steel models are out. They would be really heavy I reckon.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

GaryK30 said:


> Nice. I like the camo strap and case.


It's a nice combo, and pretty subtle.......the neg. display is actually one of the best I have seen (pun intended), up there with some of the best Casio (Rangeman GPR, etc)......

Small nit picks:
- would love a "hold to return to main screen" option ala Casio.
- while I seldom use an hourly chime, would be nice to have.

.....and that's it so far, not bad considering the price point!

And as much as I like a good SS case and band, not sure it "goes" with the outdoor/tough image the watch is trying to push!


----------



## zack20cb

randb said:


> New stainless steel models are out. They would be really heavy I reckon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Details on the Nixon site, here -- https://www.nixon.com/us/en/regulus-ss/A1268-000-00.html?dwvar_A1268_color=000&dwvar_A1268_size=00 -- strangely, their "Full Specifications" say nothing about the weight or thickness. Come on, guys! Nerds need to know!


----------



## skriefal

randb said:


> New stainless steel models are out. They would be really heavy I reckon.


If only the negative LCD display was actually as good as shown in this photo (render?)! But I have a healthy distrust of marketing. I fully expect it to be just as bad (low contrast) as other negative LCD displays that I've used.


----------



## randb

It's just ok. There is another positive lcd model now too. Clear case. Ideal candidate for module swap as it doesn't have the green look to it.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli

Been eyeing the Regulus for several months now. Finally pulled the trigger when I saw it was $109 on Amazon.









Kinda disappointed though to find out that it doesn't have an hourly chime.


----------



## no-time

Review sounds like an advert.


----------



## mkeric1

Maddog1970 said:


> Canada Post delivers!
> 
> Well, sometimes....anyways, mine arrived and am impressed...it's as advertised, easy to use, functions well, comfy to wear.....never owned a Nixon before, and this seems to be good "bang for the buck", will see how it holds up over time!
> 
> View attachment 14371857


got the same one 112 at macys was on the brink could have gone either way and you post a camo one and i had to have it
thank you


----------



## Maddog1970

"Enabling" is what we do best here on WUS!......hope you like it, killer piece for the price!



mkeric1 said:


> got the same one 112 at macys was on the brink could have gone either way and you post a camo one and i had to have it
> thank you


----------



## projekt-h

Interesting read, thanks for sharing. 

Been looking at these as more of a “tame” G-shock... and the only G I really care for is the full-metal, so a more affordable option, but it’s always been in my head of “it’s a Nixon... how tough would it actually be... how tough would I need it to be”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve

The mk1

http://soldiersystems.net/2019/05/06/nixon-releases-the-mk-1-watch/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## magpie215

I've just ordered an all sand regulus.....it just got movie cool.


----------



## samael_6978

Thank you for the review, Lando. I must say it sparked my interest.

How do you compare Regulus vs. PRW3100Y? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

I emailed Nixon asking about differences between regular and MK-1.
They just sent me a code and place to order it for $100 + $7 s/h.
I like the positive display on surplus, but the price is tempting... 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## danscoular

I think the Regulus is absolutely brilliant, and a real surprise. Someone has really thought about the functionality, and the build feels so much better than G-Shocks. Which is a strange assertion to make. The watch sits very well on the wrist, and the selectively dimmable backlight is a great idea.

Do I have one? I did, but I sold it. I now use Garmin Fenix/Tactix as my watch, plus a Foretrex. If I can't have those with me, I'll use my back up, which is a simple Casio.


----------



## Lord Monocle

I found one at Dillard's for $28 (not a typo) so I decided to give it a try.

Maybe I'm just a Casio fanboy, but I found the functionality just OK and the super-soft, rubber feeling of the pushers doesn't feel like good build quality to me. The negative display is indeed pretty good. Better than any negative G I have had, but not as good as my last negative LCD Pro-Trek.

I got it because I like countdown timers, but the countdown timer has the worst controls I have ever seen. You have a bunch of pre-set timers and one custom timer. Bafflingly, they don't reset when they run out, so if you want to set your custom timer for something you have to navigate to timer, find "Timer CU," reset it if it's at zero by holding the top left but forever, then hold down the mode button again, forever, set your minutes or seconds, then...hell, I forget. Then after all that you have to stay on the countdown screen even though time is visible on the stopwatch screen and both stopwatches are visible on the time screen. That's a minor complaint since Casio doesn't often put time on all modes either. Compared to a typical $20 Casio where to set a countdown timer you go to countdown, tap a reset button, hold an adjust button for one second, set your minutes (you almost never get to set your seconds, which is a point in Nixon's favor), and hit start, it's a slow and cumbersome process.

I like the look and I'll be keeping it, but I wasn't as impressed as most of the rest of you. Once we're back out of sweater and coat weather in the spring I'll probably be wearing it once or twice a week despite its shortcomings, and I'll still jump on a stainless steel one if I find a good deal or they come out with SS + positive display.


----------



## Viu

I recently picked up one of the black versions from amazon when they went on sale for $109; has anyone replaced the rubber strap with a nato strap?

I can't find any pictures of it but I remember seeing a special edition regulus that had a special red filter/face similar to what the star wars edition had; but it sported a black nylon strap with the black case.


----------



## gringosteve

Mine arrived for Christmas. Only worn it for the day but impressed at how solid it feels. Brightness setting 1 seems ample too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gringosteve

Viu said:


> I recently picked up one of the black versions from amazon when they went on sale for $109; has anyone replaced the rubber strap with a nato strap?
> 
> I can't find any pictures of it but I remember seeing a special edition regulus that had a special red filter/face similar to what the star wars edition had; but it sported a black nylon strap with the black case.


It's called the Recco

https://www.44boardshop.co.uk/digital-watch-nixon-regulus-a1180-3251.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Some very nice silver and golden version too.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Viu

Grabbed a nato for it, I think it's much improved without the goofy rubber strap it comes with.


----------



## bebop7

Mine arrives soon I ordered the black version.


----------



## bebop7




----------



## bebop7

I like it. 
Black camo very nice and it was only £84 from zarlando.co.uk


----------



## bebop7




----------



## Jimmy Ho

Chascomm said:


> Suit yourself, but I can tell you with absolute certainty that here in Australia, month(digit) preceding day is acceptable _only_ when preceded by year (as stated in that wikipedia link). In the absence of any visible year indication, I can guarantee that any Australian will read the big number on your watch as the day and the small number as the date. Ask as many Australians as you like.
> 
> I was not saying that your system is "wrong", only that we each have a valid system and they differ from each other.


I dont mind the US formatting but I do not understand why the DAY is a smaller font than the MONTH - it is not logical.


----------



## Viu

Does anyone know where I can pick up a set of replacement screwbars for a regulus?

I snapped the heads off both of mine on a new surplus/carbon that I'm swapping bands on. The screw head is 3mm in diameter and 1.45mm thick, 34mm end to end overall length, and has a 2mm thick shaft.

So far as I know this is different than any other screwbar that Nixon uses and all the replacements I could find on amazon and ebay would not work.


----------



## Rocket1991

Viu said:


> Does anyone know where I can pick up a set of replacement screwbars for a regulus?
> 
> I snapped the heads off both of mine on a new surplus/carbon that I'm swapping bands on. The screw head is 3mm in diameter and 1.45mm thick, 34mm end to end overall length, and has a 2mm thick shaft.
> 
> So far as I know this is different than any other screwbar that Nixon uses and all the replacements I could find on amazon and ebay would not work.


Call Nixon.


----------



## Colmustard86

Ordered a steel one in gunmetal, came in yesterday. Here it is on my 7 1/2" wrist. Tank of a watch but super fun! Also they even include extra links with the watch which is neat!


----------



## Fahad Amin

randb said:


> Yes positive module only available in the surplus at this time. Depending on the light angle the dial will be anywhere from bright green, dull green or a tan colour. The tan colour matches the tan case perfectly.The first photo below is pretty accurate showing the tan colour. I'm very happy with the module swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Did Nixon swap the module? Or you did it yourself? Because I’ve a regulus in multicam with surplus module in it and Nixon customer support say they don’t sell customised Regulus.


----------



## Fahad Amin

randb said:


> swap


Did you swap yourself or have it done from Nixon? Also is there any gasket under back plate for water resistance?


----------



## karl_9517

Viu said:


> Grabbed a nato for it, I think it's much improved without the goofy rubber strap it comes with.
> View attachment 14749795


 Where did you get the NATO from, looks great.


----------



## maritime

It is used by armed forces for combat divers...


----------



## Schirra

I haven't written posts on a watch forum for many years, let's say there are many reasons, and certainly, nobody cares, but this hasn't stopped me from continuing to be updated and following WUS, which is undoubtedly my landmark.

Anyone who knows me and has followed me knows that I've always been passionate about G-Shock and I also collect watches from other manufacturers that belong to what we can define as "space watches", but not only that, I've never had any preconceptions, I wear an F-91 one day and the next day I can wear a 1016 or a 105.003, a Citizen Promaster or an unknown brand, just because I like the quartz module of it.

I like the "concept of measuring time" and any instrument that measures it is for me fascinating.

My experience with G-Shocks began in the early 90s and I also had the honor of personally meeting Mr. Ibe, having visited the Casio headquarters in Tokyo.
I also gave Mr. Ibe a self-produced photo book of photos of my G-Shocks and had the pleasure of keeping one for myself, autographed by him.

Therefore I assume that my experience with this type of watch helps me in this comment.

I found this post, which I read thoroughly and I really liked the opener's approach and his experience both in the field and with this watch, the so-called REGULUS.
I like long, detailed posts, with comments and impressions, and points of view, many times I have been challenged for this, but in certain forums, you know, that's the way it is.

Excuse me if I add a comment after so long.

Even when the REGULUS came out, I decided to buy it, I immediately liked it even if I never thought it was a competitor to G-Shock and I think it has already been widely discussed.

I can't say that I was as NOT lucky as the opener with my first REGULUS (exactly identical to that of the opener), after a few days my REGULUS suddenly "turned off" (it's not the _service_ function, unfortunately) and I think I have had the worst customer care experience of my life.
I think that, from what I've read, the US customer service seems valid, much less the European one: *I decided that I would never again in my life want to deal with NIXON.*

So I sent the watch back and got a refund after a long odyssey.

But the REGULUS itself is not to blame for all this, so I had the opportunity to get a used one for a few euros, and this time it worked well (at least for now).
I found the version I liked best, the one with a positive display.

I won't go into reviews, since it has been widely discussed.

I just want to dwell on the *MK-1* that I received a few days ago.

On this too, I would not like to add anything else to what is known, except that it is very beautiful and well made and that I find it much better, aesthetically than the "civilian" version (although today it is possible to buy it the MK-1 freely on the NIXON website at a very advantageous figure even if you are not an "operator").

I will only add the negative points which, in my opinion, make it an "incomprehensible" watch if designed for operators or "by operators".

*• why is the second time zone missing?
• why is the countdown timer missing?
• why has the date remained reversed giving priority to the month?
• why still keep the screw-on spring bars when it is clear that those who have tried to replace them have often snapped their heads making it almost difficult to wear with a NATO? *_(Maybe marking the correct part to unscrew with a reference would have been better?)_

To resume, anyone could explain the reason for Nixon staff "downgraded" the module while the same module of the "civilian" version makes the landmark for this model?

Obviously, not being an "operator", I have no way of understanding whether the philosophy of _simplicity_ (intended as a downgrade of functions) has actually been taken into consideration for the MK-1 or whether instead it is just a matter of marketing_ (and, if so, no problem for me, because I understand the commercial dynamics of a brand very well and they don't create any problems for me)_ *but it would be nice to share your opinions.*

In any case, I love the REGULUS, I wear it regularly in my daily training and hiking activity in combination with my *Garmin Instinct Tactical* and I am fully satisfied with it.

Thanks for your attention.


----------



## Schirra

An update after using the MK-1 for a while.

The new design is definitely better, as it is thinner and got a different "feeling" on the buttons, I can say the watch is better than the original REGULUS in terms of design and user experience on the wrist.
The new strap is better than the previous one, despite the screw spring bar are always a problem knowing that many users have broken them in the previous version... I am afraid to try to swap on a NATO because it is well knows that NIXON would not provide a new spring bar for the MK-1 if they have broken.

The big problem remains the module.

I found the contrast not bad, even if not good as the GARMIN INSTINCT (different technology of course) or just the Casio GD-350-1BER that I own, but I can manage that, I use it for trekking and outdoor/indoor activities and it is sufficiently visible.

The understandable aspect is why they "downgrade" the module.

• NO 2ND TZ

• NO COUNTDOWN TIMERS

While the two independent chrono are always interesting on many daily occasions if you work with tasks, timing several events, and so on... I could not understand why they decide to not use the module of the standard REGULUS.

Unless a member of the Army or a serviceman told us _if this decision made sense_ for some "technical" reasons (given they said the MK-1 was at the beginning available only for members of the Armies) I think this will be an unsolved question for a long time.


----------



## maritime

Well i think it is worth for the looks. Other than that and apart from the two chronos i don't see any real advantage on this watch.
I find myself too often being obliged to push the glow button because i cannot see the time, i am a bit fed up with that.
"Military only" i think it is more a marketing trick than anything else. 
There has been very few watches only available for the military i think (exept first Panerais, IWC , one Sinn and my Northern diver proto: Rare Northern Diver prototype Special Forces Combat Swimmer ) and they usually all end up being sold to the public.
I regret the module is Made in China (but what is not today? A though to have...) and it is vey clearly engraved on the case back.
Again, the watch really on for the looks.


----------



## Schirra

I absolutely agree on the fact that the MK-1 cannot be considered a "military" watch (in the sense of the term "military issued" by an administration) after all, the idea that today only those watches can still be considered "military" because they were/are "issued" has been largely superseded by the reality of the facts: always, at least since the existence of the wristwatch, the military have worn civilian watches, it has been seen since the first wars and it can be seen today where from the Casio F- 91 to the most famous mechanical even luxury watches, each one, in the operational theaters, brings to the seat what he wants and what best satisfies his needs.

For years I have no longer categorized watches as military or non-military: I always prefer to say *"watches chosen by the operators"* and then I'll try or study to understand _what the needs that made them choose them are._

And here we go back to the fact that NIXON, _(even if it was just for marketing, and this si a possibility of course)_ originally created a watch that technically could very well compete with other timepieces of the same category (G-Shock, Timex, Suunto, and so on) and meet the needs in the operating theater (Zulu time and countdown timer available in the module of the first version) and then degraded it to a simple timepiece, removing the more "operative" features.


----------



## CDKJudoka

Schirra said:


> I absolutely agree on the fact that the MK-1 cannot be considered a "military" watch (in the sense of the term "military issued" by an administration) after all, the idea that today only those watches can still be considered "military" because they were/are "issued" has been largely superseded by the reality of the facts: always, at least since the existence of the wristwatch, the military have worn civilian watches, it has been seen since the first wars and it can be seen today where from the Casio F- 91 to the most famous mechanical even luxury watches, each one, in the operational theaters, brings to the seat what he wants and what best satisfies his needs.
> 
> For years I have no longer categorized watches as military or non-military: I always prefer to say *"watches chosen by the operators"* and then I'll try or study to understand _what the needs that made them choose them are._
> 
> And here we go back to the fact that NIXON, _(even if it was just for marketing, and this si a possibility of course)_ originally created a watch that technically could very well compete with other timepieces of the same category (G-Shock, Timex, Suunto, and so on) and meet the needs in the operating theater (Zulu time and countdown timer available in the module of the first version) and then degraded it to a simple timepiece, removing the more "operative" features.


I believe the reasons for the change is because it had to be built in a different factory than the "civilian" Regulus. For it to be considered and picked up for a US Govt contract, it has to either be manufactured in the US or in a US TAA (Trade Agreement Act) "friendly" country. The Regulus is made in China, with that "movement" while the MK-1 is made in either HK or Taiwan, so it is possible that they had to remove features to meet the USGI requirement.


----------



## maritime

Mk-1 is Made in China, it is carved in big on the case!


----------



## Schirra

maritime said:


> Mk-1 is Made in China, it is carved in big on the case!


My MK-1 say “cased in China” so it can be a possibility that the movement comes from another factory and the watch was just “assembled” in China.

*Also are we sure that the MK-1 that’s available to everyone in the Nixon e-store (here in EU available for €150) is the same they made for U.S. Govt.? *

Anyway, assuming they are identical and that for some reasons the specs. for US Govt. force Nixon to decrease the amount of features, any idea why a “issued” watch (if we can use this wording) should not have a *2nd timezone* or a *countdown timer *if those was solid part of the “civilian” version that was (as Nixon say) _“developed in coop with special forces members_”?

In my opinion this is the main question.


----------



## CDKJudoka

That must be the commercial run. The USGI run were marked as "made in Hong Kong" based on what I have seen on the webs


----------



## Maggie15

Lando Ballrissian said:


> OK before we start this thread, I wanted to give a very quick preface. First off, I have been into watches since around 10 years old when my dad used to have work done to modify his Patek and Rolex and wouldn't shut up about it. This was the early 80's before the net, so he'd talk about it to anyone who'd listen, including a 10 year old boy who just wanted to play baseball and make fart noises with his armpits. I am also a vet. I served 12 years in the USAF Security Forces, once called Security Police, and previously known as the Air Police or Provost Marshall. I served from 1995 to 2007. In that time I performed varied tasks such as standing armed at the foot of Air Force 1 in my best dress uniform, to law enforcement patrol and first responder duties to combat schools in the US and S. Korea. I've deployed multiple times for real world and training purposes. In 2003, as a part of OIF I performed convoy route protection and QRF duties between Kuwait and Iraq. I am NOT a Special Forces soldier, yet, due to my job and pure luck, I have been fortunate to get some of the best training in firearms, tactics, field operations etc and so forth. So while I'm not some dude HALO jumping into an enemy compound at zero dark thirty, I have a lot of experience in the field and I am confident I can review related gear. I've broken some of the coolest stuff you can get. lol
> 
> OK with that over, let me get to the meat here. I KNOW NIXON IS A FASHION BRAND. (sorry for the yelling), I'm not here to sell anyone a watch, and I don't work for Nixon or anyone affiliated with them. I just found this watch by accident as I was going down the very familiar spiral we all head down at 11pm, while watching nonsense on YouTube before bed. That is literally it.... I never would consider a Nixon before finding this watch. I was almost embarrassed to admit I was going to actively check this watch out. My current small stable of watches consists of a few Citizen Promaster offerings including the Tough, an Orient dress watch, and my Seiko Tuna-lite. Not very impressive I know, but I've owned a few decent mid range watches from TAG and a higher end Victorinox. My dad was the luxury watch guy, although he just wears a Concord Mariner now and has since stopped with the high end stuff.
> 
> OK, so I see this product video with some ex SEAL badass selling you on a "team designed" blah blah blah blah blah, OK STFU already right? But I was actually curious..... I recently wanted to get a digital since my 2 year old wants to destroy everything he touches and I just needed something durable, easy to use and slightly "tacticool" (in the military we used to call it Gucciflage, and I'm surprised that isn't used more than Tacticool). I ordered a few G-Shocks to try out (Mudman, Rangeman with negative display, GA2000, which is the new carbon core thing) and a Protrek PRW3100Y-1b (which is arriving Thursday this week). Other than the Protrek which isn't hear yet, I can say, without a doubt, none of the Gs did it for me. Nothing wrong with them, but for what I want, and with my prior experience, I didn't think any of them were good enough.
> 
> Back in my "runnin' and gunnin'" days I wore a G-Shock DW6600, which I bought at the base exchange for cheap and it was a great watch. I have no problems with Casio, just some of their designs, while really neat, are completely overdone and unnecessary. That was my main issue recently and what has led me to the Nixon Regulus.
> 
> OK so to the Regulus. I watched the video, slept on the thought of "could I be caught dead wearing one?", especially around my friend who wears Omega and Seiko daily... I decided to let my experience and wishes for a specific watch do the purchasing rather than stereotypes and biases. I now live with my wife and child on Vancouver Island, BC (yep I'm a Canuck now), and the common outdoor activites here are surfing, camping, off-roading and extreme sports to name a few. So I called around to the local outdoor places and luckily found a well known local surf shop that had one left in stock. I rushed out to go check it out. The clerk said she couldn't keep them in stock. That was the first positive (as long as she wasn't lying). If local surfers are buying them, then they are at least durable and fashionable enough to attract that crowd. It doesn't mean they are better than a similar brand or look, but it's at least a seal of approval from people who live in the ocean (you can surf year round here).
> 
> I asked about warranty issues, since they are an AD. She said, in the time they have stocked them there hasn't been one return for service or replacement due to a build quality issue or someone destroying it and needing to buy a new one. OK someone could have hated it or broke it and not gone back, but either way, it's a good sign.
> 
> So I tried it on and I was pretty happy with the look. I have large hands and skinny, boney wrists, so finding a heavy duty digital, or any watch over 42mm that I can wear confidently, is not so easy. My Tuna-light is big but due to the non-existent lugs, it wears small. So this Regulus kinda fits like that watch, even though it's square. I think having the free swinging strap also helps. My main issue with most, but not all Gs is the case to strap design, which just makes the watch wear larger than it needs to.
> 
> From watching the product videos (there are 2) I pretty much knew how to operate everything on the watch. With Casio, I've used Gs long enough to know how to pick one up and use it, but I do remember the first few times having to read the manual or watch some videos. The Regulus is literally a pick up and use watch with very little learning. OK so that's another positive.
> 
> Features, well.... It's not for everyone. If your idea of a EDC/Field/Apocalypse watch has ABC functions, solar charging, atomic timekeeping and every time zone in the world, then you're NOT GOING TO LIKE THIS WATCH. Let that sink in before you hastily reply to this review in anger. I know this watch may not appeal to you. I don't care, it's fine. This thread is more of an informational from an average dude who's been fortunate enough to have a background to properly review military-type gear. You might know more than me, and that's fine too. If you're a member of DEVGRU and think this review is BS, then fine. If you're a couch commander who likes to count watch features and use that as a measure of real life experience, then that's fine too. This review is for open minded folks, who are looking for an alternative to other brands.
> 
> OK, Stop watches.... 2 of them, that can be started, stopped and reset, independently, using 1 button each.... And the stop watches show activity on the other screens..... That is killer! When I was in the military we would use timing devices for all sorts of things. Call and repeat for ranging, how long an event has taken place, time on target, etc and so forth. Now I use it for how long my burgers have been cooking on the grill and other nonsense. Do I need 2 of them? Eh, I dunno, but they are easier to use than other digital brands (other than the Rangeman dedicated button).
> 
> The countdown timer.... Again, nothing special here. It's only good for an hour, but hey, it's much more realistic for day to day use for me. Laundry, cooking, how long my boy has been at the park etc.
> 
> Alarms, you get 3. Again, nothing special, and definitely less than 5. And unlike my last G I can't set the alarms for specific days and months. But last time I checked, a random alarm I set 3 weeks ago, isn't doing me any favours. Be realistic here guys. That thing beeps and you're like.... Uh what the [email protected] was that for?
> 
> OK OK OK, I basically told you that this watch isn't anything special. So you can feel free to laugh at how dumb it is and cry that you read up to this point and won't ever get that time back.....
> 
> 
> OK the good and the better.
> 
> This watch is built more solid "feeling" than any G-Shock or similar watch I've ever worn. It's not overly large, but somewhere between the 5600 and the King. It fits well on my tiny, girl wrists without making me look like a 44 year old dude pretending to be hip.
> 
> The display..... OH the display. It's a negative display (they do have 1 positive display model). This watch is the easiest-to-read digital I have used in recent memory, and that's compared to positive displays. The contrast is very high and the digits are almost HD looking. You can read this watch, without the backlight, even in darkened rooms. Basically unless it's pitch black, you'll be able to read this negative display. Otherwise you have the backlight. Also, I wear glasses now for reading and computer use. I can easily read this watch, even in low light, without my glasses or having to activate the light. Again, if there is a little light in the room, you'll see it just fine. For pitch black you have the back light.
> 
> The backlight, you can set it to 1, 2 or 3 seconds and to a "off", low, medium or high intensity. It's a blueish kinda light under the screen, kinda like you see on the Gs. I find the lowest level is about the same level as a G Shock. The medium and high are too bright for me, and would otherwise drain the battery more than I need. As far as the time the light stays on, it's 1, 2 or 3 seconds. Also changing these settings is simple and fast. No deep diving to find the settings.
> 
> Silent mode... Wanna tell the watch to STFU because you're about to sneak up on Bin Laden? Or more realistically sneak around your sleeping kid to get some work done while they nap. Simple to turn on and off right on the front of the watch.
> 
> The strap, is very comfortable and is free swinging so I think it will appeal a lot of people, rather than the Casio style on a lot of Gs which can be hit or miss. I have found some Gs very comfortable and others to bruise my wrist bones. So YRMV, but this watch has proven easy to wear. Also there are water evacuation ridges on the bottom side to help air flow after being submerged, so you don't get that wet wrist skin sh1t happening. Otherwise it's a love it or hate it thing, but I find it very serviceable, so a long term report will have to follow to talk about durability etc.
> 
> The case itself.... Like I said, it's a square, you already know what's up if you know this kinda style. It's familiar if you are into 5600s. what I will say is it feels substantial even though it's light weigh. It just has a quality feel. The buttons (pushers) feel quality and their action has really good spring and you know when you're pushing them. Also, using them with gloved hands will be simple. It's just got a 4-screw stainless case back to access the movement/battery. Nothing special going on here....
> 
> OK so the other things I want to quickly (yeah right) touch on as my initial thoughts and the selling points and why I think this MAY appeal to you.
> 
> In the 12 years I served I trained a lot. I've been to desert warfare school (ExPERT/Silver Flag Alpha as well as the course at Ft Lewis), Korean peninsula defence school (Commando Warrior and FOAL Eagle for you guys who know)and have knowledge of land navigation, basic survival, and all sorts of things have have ZERO application in my life at the moment. But what I can say is, we had specific tools for specific jobs. If you had a tool that did all jobs and that tool broke, then you're a$$ out and struggling to maintain mission goals. I never used an ABC watch to get from port of Kuwait to Baghdad. In fact those ABC watches that people covet aren't properly calibrated or certified for actual mission use anyway, so pointless in real military needs. The manual even states these devices aren't to be used for mission critical jobs. All of the gear we used was much higher end and much more accurate than the little sensors on these watches. That doesn't mean a compass, barometer or altimeter (or depth sensor for you divers) isn't useful for civilians. Be realistic though, about what you actually think your ABC watch is capable of. But when it comes to the design SPECIFICALLY of the Regulus, why bother putting them in there if they are useless in the field? OK so get rid of that nonsense. Solar charging.... OK so this is a ding against the Regulus, so we'll see how the 5 year battery holds up.... Will I still even be wearing this in 5 years?.... 3 years?.... Next year? Maybe. So that one is up to opinion, but if I still have this, then a visit to my watch guy, a battery and a pressure test for $30 and a few minutes of my time, IS NOT A BIG DEAL. Atomic timekeeping.... Again, I have an atomic watch (citizen pilot) and the Pathfinder that is on the way which I'll likely return (maybe, if the wife yells), but it's not a deal breaker. I don't see the Rolex crowd complaining their Subs don't have atomic time.... OK so get over that.
> 
> 100m water resistance.... The comments online are hilarious. "No SEAL would wear a watch that's 100m resistant".... OK first off, I was issued a Marathon field watch when I deployed in 2003. It was 50m water resistant and made of poly with an acrylic crystal. It felt like a toy, but it worked perfectly for my whole deployment. No I'm not a diver, but by some of the comments I read, many of you aren't either. And you do not know that combat diving and saturation diving are not the same thing. You do NOT need 200m water resistance for most combat type water operations. The 100m of the Regulus is perfectly serviceable. If you need more, you're relying on other gear anyway, not a watch. But these guys are on rebreathers and navigating waterways at shallower depths. They may use the timing functions but that's about it. Otherwise this watch is fine for most all but deep sea divers. I would not wear this to weld under an oil rig at the floor of the ocean. But I wouldn't use any wrist watch in that scenario anyway. Not unless it was issued to me. Also I haven't welded anything since High School shop class so I'll leave that alone. I do however take it swimming. The YMCA even has a rapid river kinda thing there for fun, as well as a heated therapy pool, hot tub and olympic size pool. I have gone through all these pools one after the other. Varying depths and temperatures as well as the rapid pool with water guns that shoot at you (it's really fun). This watch performs perfectly.
> 
> OK conclusion... Yeah I got there finally. You still with me? Ready to flame this review with whatever? OK...
> 
> This watch has exactly what the product video says. Some ex SEAL used his name and connections with the "Teams" to develop a G-Shock competitor for Nixon with his old buddies. He knew he couldn't compete with the crazy features that many G-Shock watches have. So what did he do? He gave us something we didn't know we wanted. A simple as hell, tough as boulders, extremely easy to read minimalist digital field watch. They gave it a bit of a "tacticool" look and fancy colours to appeal to the Paul Blarts of the world, and BAM Regulus was created. From my knowledge and experience and wishes in a watch, it's a home run. No it's not as fancy as a Rangeman or a Mudmaster, it's also FAR less annoying to look at, much easier to read and upon initial conclusions will be every bit as durable.
> 
> Can you stomach wearing a Nixon around your friends? It's like this watch is that cool girl you wanted to ask out but were afraid you'd be judged over since she wasn't the most popular. Eventually you grew up (I hope) and found real substance in a good woman. This watch might be that good woman. No she can't tell you the elevation of your office chair, and won't alarm you to sudden drops in barometric pressure of the mens room while you pass that burrito... But you can take her anywhere and she'll do what she does, and do it well... Back to that issued Marathon.... It was a 3 hand with date window and 50m water resistance.... It was given to me by the supply chain before going into harm's way. This watch does FAR more than that and is probably much more durable... Think about that before you comment about how you can't live without A, B or C. lol
> 
> Final question to ponder. Does this watch over-hype and under-deliver? Or does a Casio, Garmin or Suunto over-hype and deliver false confidence? Think about the feature set and how useful they actually are. At the end of the day they all tell you what time it is. At least the marketing behind the Regulus is to give you a barebones tough digital field watch without the gadget factor.


I’ve had a Regulus for about 4 years and I love it. Battery is still going strong and never had an issue.


----------



## pteranodon

All Black / Red and Tiger Camo colours are currently on sale in UK, £112, if anyone is tempted









Regulus - All Black / Red


The Regulus Watch in All Black / Red is just better. When you wear it, you feel like you've got a leg up on the rest of the world.




uk.nixon.com













Regulus - Tiger Camo


The Regulus Watch in Tiger Camo is just better. When you wear it, you feel like you've got a leg up on the rest of the world.




uk.nixon.com


----------



## Schirra

CDKJudoka said:


> That must be the commercial run. The USGI run were marked as "made in Hong Kong" based on what I have seen on the webs


Thanks, this is an important info.

Do you know if the module is the same?


----------



## CDKJudoka

Schirra said:


> Thanks, this is an important info.
> 
> Do you know if the module is the same?


I would assume it is the same as the MK-1, but I can't tell for sure.



pteranodon said:


> All Black / Red and Tiger Camo colours are currently on sale in UK, £112, if anyone is tempted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regulus - All Black / Red
> 
> 
> The Regulus Watch in All Black / Red is just better. When you wear it, you feel like you've got a leg up on the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uk.nixon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regulus - Tiger Camo
> 
> 
> The Regulus Watch in Tiger Camo is just better. When you wear it, you feel like you've got a leg up on the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uk.nixon.com


I have the Black/Red en route today. Got it for $122USD


----------

